# Question About The Seiko 007 And Citizen Ny0040-09ee



## Dan25730 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Guys, Im a bit of a newbie so bear with me.

Looking to pick up a divers watch in the next few days and I really like the look of the Seiko SKX007 and the Citizen NY0040-09EE.

The only place I can find the Seiko watch in stock is on ebay where there are a couple of people that sell them at around the Â£85 mark. The ebay shop is called JustSEIKO. Why is the 007 hard to find? are they an old model or are they only sold abroad?. Also Seiko seem to do a few models in the divers range that look very similar like the SKX023 and the SKX031 what's the difference?. The 007 seems to be popular around here so hopefully someone can answer my question.

The Other watch that I am looking at is the "Citizen Promaster WR200 Mens Divers Watch NY0040-09EE" but it's a touch more at Â£120. Does anybody have any comments on this model?. I tried it on today and thought it was very nice but im not going to be able to try the Seiko.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Dan25730 said:


> Hi Guys, Im a bit of a newbie so bear with me.
> 
> Looking to pick up a divers watch in the next few days and I really like the look of the Seiko SKX007 and the Citizen NY0040-09EE.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,

And welcome to the forum.,









For the Seiko, Try Here: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Divers1.html

and the citizen : http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Citizen.html

Both available from our host Roy.

If they are not in stock, contact Roy and he will advise you as to when he will get some more.

Regards,

Graham.


----------



## Dan25730 (Nov 12, 2007)

grahamr said:


> Dan25730 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, Im a bit of a newbie so bear with me.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Yes they are both out of stock but I believe the Citizen I tried today was a different model as the crown was placed on the bottom left.


----------



## JustSEIKO (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi first let me introduce my self

I am the guy behind the JustSEIKO web page that you have mentioned

I have been importing SEIKO dive watches from Hong Kong in to the UK for the past 4 years

I have only been selling these fantastic value watches on eBay for the past year

In response to your question

1. Why are 007 so hard to find

These are not sold in Europe they are mainly sold in Australia, America and the Asian market

there are two versions skx007K and skx007J both are exactly the same the K version is made in Korea

and the J version has the words Made In Japan on the face hence made in Japan

2. Are they old models

No they are not old they are current models and still being made in the SEIKO factory in Korea/Japan

3. SKX023 SKX031 Whats the difference

Itâ€™s the size the 023 is the smaller watch for the slimmer wrist with the exact same movement


----------



## fredm (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, first post so please be gentle.

Regarding the SKX007 is there any difference bettween an 007j and an007k othe r than one is assembled in Japan and the other in Korea?

I ask because there seems to be a price difference, the 007k being slightly cheaper and there seems to be more of them.

Is the 007j more preferable to the 007k?

Should I hold out until a 007j appears on the market?

Any help would be appreciated. There is an 007k on ebay for Â£85 buy it now which seems amazingly good value.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, you have the differences sussed, in the real world you wont notice any differences at all.....

85 is a good price, as long as its in the UK and postage doesnt bump it up ....


----------



## fredm (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. No need to wait for 007j to turn up then.

Another question if I may. Is there a UK stockist for the "lumpy" Watchadoo bracelet or do we need to purchase from their Australian ebay site?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its ebay only Im afraid....They sometimes come up for sale on the sales section but go quick....


----------



## Faz 63 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Dan,

I recently bought a Seiko divers watch off ebay and i am very happy with it i bought it off evayung all the way from Hong Kong Â£85+Â£15p/p signed for Air Mail it only took 5 days to arrive. Its the classic 200m Jap version with rubber strap i was going to get a vintage diver with the large case but most of the ones on ebay all had new dials and hands its hard to come across one with out anything being done to it. Good luck to which watch you end up buying.


----------



## Dan25730 (Nov 12, 2007)

Faz 63 said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> I recently bought a Seiko divers watch off ebay and i am very happy with it i bought it off evayung all the way from Hong Kong Â£85+Â£15p/p signed for Air Mail it only took 5 days to arrive. Its the classic 200m Jap version with rubber strap i was going to get a vintage diver with the large case but most of the ones on ebay all had new dials and hands its hard to come across one with out anything being done to it. Good luck to which watch you end up buying.


In the end I bought the Citizen because I had tried it in a shop and really liked it. I used an ebay seller in Singapore called watches-bay and got it for 66 pounds which included Fed-ex insured delivery and got to me in 5 days with no import tax, I was most impressed. The seller was most helpful when my paypal cocked up. He has the Seiko 007K version for 70 pounds on a metal strap which I may pick this up in a couple of months.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Dan.......

FedEx might still send you a duties letter though.......


----------



## Dan25730 (Nov 12, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Nice one Dan.......
> 
> FedEx might still send you a duties letter though.......


I must admit I don't know how the duty tax works. I thought it was collected on delivery.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sometimes but not always.......


----------

